# Your advice on waitressing?



## Maysie (Jul 30, 2009)

So today I got a new job at Olive Garden! I'm super excited and relieved because I've been out of work since March. But I've never been in a restaurant/waiting environment before so I'm really nervous. What if I drop something, on the floor or on someone? And what about those bad days everyone has...it seems like being a waitress it would be hard to not let that show.

Anyone here ever waited? Any advice/tips for me? Orientation starts tomorrow, eep!


----------



## Karren (Jul 30, 2009)

I love Olive garden! From a customers view. I give tips for service so if the server is never around then the tip goes way down vs if my glass is filled often then the tip goes way up! You'll do great Maysie!!


----------



## Darla (Jul 30, 2009)

Good luck.

I have never worked in a restaurant so I'm no help with tips.

But i have dined in many restaurant so i can tell you the only thing i hate is being totally ignored. Even if you are swamped try and visit people frequently.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 30, 2009)

Smile a lot, keep an eye on your tables and top up the water/coffee.

And don't ask how the meal is, when everyone has their mouth's full lol.

Best of luck with the new job!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 30, 2009)

First off, smile, no matter what. If you have a problem or someone is being a jerk, go in the back and make sure you never let them hear you complain.

Attention to detail is what really stands out. Know what you are selling. Study the menus well so if someone can't decide you can give them options according to their likes and dislikes. Make personalized suggestions according to what they ordered and offer them everything that would compliment what they have. Should they take you up on your offer, give it to them with smile and grace.

Never make them feel like they are a burden to you. This is one of my biggest pet peeves. I hate going someplace and the server makes me feel like I am bothering them.

While you should make yourself visually available to them, don't linger too long tableside especially if they appear busy.

Consider all of the things that make your dining experiences pleasurable and use those.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 30, 2009)

daylah gives some great advice..

i heard once that the whole stacking up plates thing was all to do with balancing things on your little finger! i don't know if that helps.. lol

my pet peeve in restaurants is being sat down, given a menu, and then the waiter/tress wanders off and you never see them again or can catch anyones eye. or the other way round where they are hovering over you every second waiting for you to finish! you need to get the balance right- keep your eyes on tables while being very subtle about it. you'll do great!


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 30, 2009)

I was a waitress for 6 months but wasn't very good at it so I can't really give advice haha, but just remember to patrol the tables regularly, always smile and make sure you know the menu so you can give recommendations when customers ask.


----------



## Maysie (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! Sounds like I need to study the menu




I'm sure it'll take me awhile to perfect the art of paying enough attention without hoovering, but I'll be smiling so maybe it won't be as annoying lol


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 30, 2009)

You will do great. Let us know how it goes


----------



## mahreez (Jul 30, 2009)

hey congratulations on your new job. i didn't work as a waitress before but i was into sales. in my experience there are times that people would get to you, like they feel they're more important or something. but just ignore them coz if they have to belittle other people to make them feel good about themselves, then there's nothing really great about them.

also i think with this kind of job even if you're unhappy or you're not in the mood, you have to be pleasant and smiling all the time.

but i like it anyway, coz you get to meet a lot of people and it's not the same thing everyday.


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations!

While I can't speak from an employee's standpoint, as a customer, I can say that I generally tip more if the server is friendly and attentive. And a lot more if it's a cute, friendly, and somewhat flirty waitress....wait, did I just say that?





Another thing that helps is when the server says that they are almost out of the particular dish I ordered (like pumpkin pie on Thanksgiving, for instance), but she manages to get it for me.

(While I'm sure it's probably not true, I at least appreciate the effort)

If the service sucks, or the the waiter/waitress is rude and unattentive, I won't leave a tip if I see a mandatory 15% added to the bill. Otherwise, I'll just leave 10% so I wouldn't be a total ass.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 30, 2009)

I love the Olive Garden, and last time I was there one of the waitresses dropped a whole tray of food. My cousin worked there and said at least one tray gets dropped on a daily basis... so I don't know...maybe it's just our OG.

I've been a waitress on and off for 10 years now. My parents own an Italian Restaurant... so I know a lot about working in the food business. It is sometimes hard dealing with customers, but I always smile. I've had customers order veal parm and when I would go to serve it to them they insist they ordered the chicken francais. I know I make mistakes, but after doing it for sooo long, I rarely make mistakes anymore. Some customers are just plain rude and never happy.

Will the handful of rude customers, there are tons of wonderful nice customers out there. It will be a pleasure to serve them. I know I've met some amazing people who have come in our restaurant.

You will make a mistake or two, everyone always does. That's normal. You'll be fine, as long as the mistakes aren't excessive.

I agree with the above poster about being attentive. Make sure drinks are always filled, carry extra straws/napkins in your apron. Everyone always asks for extra napkins. Remember salads... although at the OG, the salad is huge... so I doubt it will ever be forgotten. I've been to many other restaurants though, that served my appetizer, and then my dinner.. they totally forgot about the salad. Make sure you check on the customer a few minutes after their dinner is served... to make sure everything is okay. You will learn this all at the meeting I'm sure.

You'll learn your menu quickly... I was afraid it would take me long to learn mine, and it happened amazingly quick.

I think you'll be great!! The main thing is to always smile, and remember that the customer is always right (even when they are not..)



Don't argue let the manager handle it.

I find waitressing to be pretty easy, and the money is really good. Good luck!

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good luck. 
I have never worked in a restaurant so I'm no help with tips.

But i have dined in many restaurant so i can tell you the only thing i hate is being totally ignored. Even if you are swamped try and visit people frequently.

I think that depends on the individual... Once I have my food I prefer to be left alone. I hate being asked 'is everything okay with the food' whilst I have said food shoved in my mouth! If it wasn't okay I'd say something...
Tips... be friendly and chatty. Make every conversation personalised and not so generic so that the customers think 'she must say the same thing to everyone'. Not only does that make for a happier customer but it also breaks up a monotonous routine forming for you, and stops you getting bored of the same thing over and over.

If you're not sure about something, ask! Better to ask and show initiative than to not ask and mess up. People respect people who aren't afraid to ask for help!

If a customer talks to fast for you ask them to slow down, again... better to ask them to repeat themselves than to bring them the wrong order because you misheard them.

I'll add more if I think of any!


----------



## Maysie (Aug 8, 2009)

I just wanted to update on what happened. Basically Olive Garden had this really specific spiel you had to do and they require you to make elaborate recommendations and talk about the dishes, and give wine samples (while talking about the wine). I found that it was less about taking an order and being friendly and more about following a script. I mean sure if the customer asks whats good I wouldn't have a problem telling them, but this approach was pushy and just unnatural IMO. Even though I was only there a week I didn't like it! I have to give major props to anyone who is or ever has been a server because its definitely a MAJOR SKILL. Going forward I intend to tip much more generously when the occasion calls for it. And as of right now I'm looking for a less fast paced, less stressful job. Fingers crossed!


----------

